

24 years on - The man who saved millions of lives - henryw
http://maltastar.com/pages/msfullart.asp?an=15214

======
lupin_sansei
Here's an interesting list of other World War III close calls:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_War_III#Historical_close_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_War_III#Historical_close_calls)

